# Minnesota PP/IDC's?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,
Are there any individuals who frequent these boards a licensed independent contractor in the State of Minnesota? I am beginning to realize that in order to receive payment payment for completed work orders I am going to have to threaten a lien. However, in Minnesota, an independent needs to be a licensed contractor to file a lien. 

My question, to get to the short of it, under what heading does PP work fall into for contractor status? Residential construction? Residential Remodel? Handyman?

OR, am I reading the law wrong.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

72opp said:


> Hello,
> Are there any individuals who frequent these boards a licensed independent contractor in the State of Minnesota? I am beginning to realize that in order to receive payment payment for completed work orders I am going to have to threaten a lien. However, in Minnesota, an independent needs to be a licensed contractor to file a lien.
> 
> My question, to get to the short of it, under what heading does PP work fall into for contractor status? Residential construction? Residential Remodel? Handyman?
> ...




General Contractor. Also, MN has the landscaper licensing, the roofing licensing seperately or a part of the General Contractor. 

Not licensed? No leins. They will get tossed out if there is litigation. Understand that anyone can file a lein but if its contested you could be in big trouble if not licensed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

72opp said:


> Hello,
> Are there any individuals who frequent these boards a licensed independent contractor in the State of Minnesota? I am beginning to realize that in order to receive payment payment for completed work orders I am going to have to threaten a lien. However, in Minnesota, an independent needs to be a licensed contractor to file a lien.
> 
> My question, to get to the short of it, under what heading does PP work fall into for contractor status? Residential construction? Residential Remodel? Handyman?
> ...


Uh Oh.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Good Morning All,

This is the response I received from the State of Minnesota:


> It would depend on what type of work you do. If you do sprinklers and low voltage work then you would need a Technology System Technology license. Otherwise I am not sure if you would be required to have a license but you would need to follow starting a business in Minnesota procedures which is located at http://www.positivelyminnesota.com/Business/Starting_a_Business/index.aspx or you can check if you need a license at this website http://www.license.mn.gov/


After browsing the site I have determined that I do not easily fall into any of these categories. I am now attempting to locate more information on "special trade license" to see if property preservation would fall into this.



Dreamweaver said:


> Uh Oh.....


Could I please inquire what you meant by this? 



FremontREO said:


> General Contractor. Also, MN has the landscaper licensing, the roofing licensing seperately or a part of the General Contractor.
> 
> Not licensed? No leins. They will get tossed out if there is litigation. Understand that anyone can file a lein but if its contested you could be in big trouble if not licensed.


I do not know if becoming a general contractor is feasible. By this I mean that I do not know if that would cover enough terrain to cover all activities that I would be pursuing. However, I am looking into the landscaper license to see if this will cover the lawn maintenance part of my business. Do you know if LL will cover snow removal in the winter time? 

As for Liens, I understand and came to the same conclusion before I read the responses given in this thread. At times this can be a very troubling and trying profession. I wish it were other wise but this is what it is. I am not a social butterfly and one of the many points of this business I enjoy is the low requirement of "face time." I am, however, discovering that this National Company aspect is fraught with dead drops and punji stick lined pitfalls. I will have to overcome my discomfort with "face time" and begin perusing other opportunities to increase or change my revenue stream.


Thank you for your comments,


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

You are going to have to get the General Contractors license. Understand in Minnesoooooota that you can't hire any subs without you being a licensed General.


That means: when you need to hire an electrician to perform rewiring to install a sump pump or you need to hire a licensed hvac to fix the non-functioning furnace you legally can't. Will you get caught? Depends on your luck. There are so many items in MN that we have to pull permits on (and you have to be licensed to pull permits unless you are the homeowner) that you might as well get your licensed...otherwise there are a ton of P&P Contractors in MN (especially the twin cities area) that will be more than happy to report you.... We have been checked by State Licensing Board 4 times this year alone from "anonymous people"... 

Whats fun is the people "sanding off" the paint on the basement walls and applying Drylock that are NOW getting the $30k fine letters from the EPA for RRP Violations since AGAIN someone has been turning them in to the EPA. If licensed and the records are OK than no problem. 

OH yeah: Can you be licensed EPA Certified and not be a licensed contractor?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> You are going to have to get the General Contractors license. Understand in Minnesoooooota that you can't hire any subs without you being a licensed General.
> 
> 
> That means: when you need to hire an electrician to perform rewiring to install a sump pump or you need to hire a licensed hvac to fix the non-functioning furnace you legally can't. Will you get caught? Depends on your luck. There are so many items in MN that we have to pull permits on (and you have to be licensed to pull permits unless you are the homeowner) that you might as well get your licensed...otherwise there are a ton of P&P Contractors in MN (especially the twin cities area) that will be more than happy to report you.... We have been checked by State Licensing Board 4 times this year alone from "anonymous people"...
> ...


Sounds like a whole bunch of *"TAXES"* to me. Bet they have a license to take a dump too??? WTF is a *"Technology System Technology license"*??????????? 
_*
Disclaimer, This sarcasm is coming from a person who left the midwest because the gooberment & Unions where getting too intrusive. I like my states leave me the hell alone attitude......*._


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> This is the response I received from the State of Minnesota:
> After browsing the site I have determined that I do not easily fall into any of these categories. I am now attempting to locate more information on "special trade license" to see if property preservation would fall into this.
> ...


Simply that based on your post you are operating illegally. 

Does your insurance company know this?

Are you even insured?

Do the companies you perform work for know this?

I suspect not:no: 

If so, you're a lawsuit waiting to happen.

That's what I meant......... See it all the time and it pisses me off. 

Does nothing but drive down prices..... When everything is going up.

I don't disparage anyone their opportunity to be in business for themselves, but do it right.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I had one company ask me 3 different times in three different months for a "Business License" No even available here except for a couple cities and i live in the county. They are still in disbelief!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Does your insurance company know this?


Yes.



DreamWeaver said:


> Are you even insured?


Yes.



DreamWeaver said:


> Do the companies you perform work for know this?


Yes.

Thank you for your comments and concerns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

You are going to need to be licensed if you are going to be doing construction work in MN. or you are setting yourself up for trouble, if you do more than 1 thing or make over $5,000/year.(If I remember right it's $5,000). An example would be you could install a window but you cannot install a window and do the siding. Also you cannot make more than $5,000 a year. If you only do one thing and make less than $5000 a year you still have to send paperwork (can't remember what it is called right now) into the state that confirms this. If you go over the $5,000 or get turned in doing more than one thing you will be SOL. Also if you screw around on a house built before 1978 you must also be certified through the EPA for RRP, otherwise you can't touch it, it's a $37,000 fine per day. Don't mess around do things the right way, the guys who try to get around everything make us all look bad. The construction industry is not as easy as people think it is. YOU GOTTA PAY IF YOU WANNA PLAY:thumbsup: Good luck, and I hope you choose to go in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Good Evening,

Found out today from the State and the County Building Office of the County I live in that I am not required to get a license as the services offered are handyman related. 

This is not to say that it is clear sailing. There are two issues that need to either be resolved or cleared up with some phone calls. The issue of contractor lien is an uncertain quantity for my company. I have to place a call a man with the MNI&L about lien disputes. The other issue is to find the correct proceedure to become DOT certified for residential generated household chemical transport and disposal.

In the future, if this industry holds up and I want expand (if possible), and I choose to subcontract out, then I would need a general contractor license. The issue with this is that if possibility occurs, I will still run into the issue of which GC license I would need (broadly speaking). However, I will cross that bridge when I arrive.

Thanks again for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Good to hear you are checking into things.:thumbsup: If you go for licensing get the GC license, if you get the remodelers lic. you will not be able to do new construction only remodels. Also I don't think you can advertise in MN. legally without a Lic. #. It has to be on any advertising. So you may want to check into that also. What services do you provide exactly?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

One of the bad things about MN and the foreclosure business is you have to have your company name on your truck which opens you up to retaliation from disgruntled home owners. There is no really safe way around rthis and in my opinion is DANGEROUS. Fremont may chime in on this................


----------

